# Was geht in und um Herzogenaurach?



## -FX-RIDER- (28. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach meinem Umzug würde ich gerne mal wissen wer von der Community paar schöne Strecken rund um Herzogenaurach kennt.

Vermisse den Buck jetzt schon... Wird wohl Zeit fürn Dachträger...  

Schon mal Danke!

Cya


----------



## Riddick (28. September 2006)

Ist glücklicherweise nicht meine Ecke, sonst würde ich wohl bei jeder Tour den "Carlo" (gleich beim Kreisverkehr an der Post) als festen Bestandteil einbauen. 

Was Vergleichbares zum Buck wirst Du das "draußen" aber wohl nicht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (29. September 2006)

Hi Riddick

Oh je der Carlo... noch ein Junkie... Des ist auch mal ein geiles Eis...!

Fahr EXTRA nach der Arbeit dort NICHT vorbei... meistens zumindest...  

Jep des mitm Buck dacht ich mir scho  

Aber hätte ja sein können das in den Wäldern ringsum wenigstens etwas zu finden ist... JA bin ich denn der einzigste Biker in HZA?

Cya


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2006)

rund um herzo?
kauf dir nen strick.


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2006)

oder pack halt das beik ins auto. 
aber ne runde mit mehr als ner stunde wird sich da nicht finden lassen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. September 2006)

wenn e hier was gäbe würde ich nicht dauernd von HZA zum buck oder ER fahren


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2006)

tote zone, sozusagen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. September 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> tote zone, sozusagen.



sowas von tod, dass man schon seine kiste sprengen müsste.
im grund ein kackkaff, aber dort gibt es die kohle.


----------



## dubbel (29. September 2006)

aber das eis is lecker.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. September 2006)

hab schon einen dicken bauch


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2006)

Warum bekomm ich nie nen Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2006)

In 2 Monaten bekommst Du mehr Eis als Dir lieb ist...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Oktober 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Warum bekomm ich nie nen Eis



schau doch mal deine wampe an !!


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2006)

Die is von Dubbls komischem Bier  
Nen Eis geht immer


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (2. Oktober 2006)

OK OK OK 

Ich habe es glaub ich verstanden... HZA --> Scheiss Kaff zum Biken... 

Also dann bis nach ER zum Kreisel radeln oder gleich des Bike ins Auto quetschen... (Was bei mir kaum geht)... Deswegen Dachträger und ab die Post nach Nbg...

Noch mal thx für die aufmunternden Worte...


----------



## Hanny (2. Oktober 2006)

Also ihr habt recht Herzo is nix zum biken aber a weng was gibts schon und dass kann ich dir auch gerne zeigen (Also nicht mehr als ne stunde)


----------



## jola (2. Oktober 2006)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Deswegen Dachträger und ab die Post nach Nbg...



Oder gleich rein in die Fränkische. Ist nicht weiter aber mindestens doppelt so schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chirurg Cut (3. Oktober 2006)

Servus ich komm auch aus herzogenaurach wenn du willst kannst du bei mir mitfharen fahre fast jeden tag nach Nürnberg bike bekommen wir auch ohne weiteres ins auto


----------



## Hanny (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich würd auch gern mitfahren, bin noch 17 dh ich darf noch net autofahren => ich komm nich raus aus diesem kaff... und ich bin noch ein ziemlicher anfänger aber dass kann sich ja noch ändern


----------



## Chirurg Cut (3. Oktober 2006)

ja klar kein ding hast du icq


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (6. Oktober 2006)

Hey Servus,

unglaublich doch ein paar Biker aus HZA...     

@Chirurg:
Du bist fast jeden Tag in Nbg am biken? Oder spielst nur ggf. Taxi?
Wäre interesant zu welchen Uhrzeiten... So als Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ist des nicht immer einfach... Machst Du auch Nightrides? 

@Hanny:
Für ne HZA Biketour wäre ich dankbar. Kann Dir mal meine Handynr. per PM schicken wennst Interesse hast, dann können wir was ausmachen!
Bin zwar einen "Zacken" älter, aber ich bins gewohnt das man mich abhängt...  

Cya


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Oktober 2006)

@FX -> Nightrides Dotag 18h Tiergarten..


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Oktober 2006)

ja ne herzogenaurach tour wär doch super, besser wär natürlich erlangen, wenn sich da was arangieren lässt  

also erlangen oder herzogenaurach


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Bekomm ich dann da nen Eis?


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Oktober 2006)

ja  

beim eishaus


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Du bist mir schon mal sympathisch. 
Du hast nen Bild von nem Schnitzel in Deiner Gallerie


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Oktober 2006)

schnitzel ruulezz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich wünsch mir ja immernoch nen Schäuferle mit Schnitzel als Beilage 
Ein Hoch auf die Trennkost


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Oktober 2006)

ja und gibts jetzt ne tour? wir können auch ne schnitzeltour machen, wird aber net ganz so lang bis nach alterlangen.


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Oktober 2006)

heißt das JA?

also ich würd mal samstag oder sonntag vorschlagen gegen 14 uhr start am obikreisel und dann bischen biken und danach ab nach alterlangen in biergarten schnitzel futtern


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Bin das WE DH fahren in Todtnau.
Ansonsten würd ich ne Tour zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth vorschlagen auf Grund der feinen Wegchen und dann nen Futter in Kalchreuth.

Sehr gute Schäuferle und noch besseres Bier


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2006)

will mit euch pfeifen auch nix zu tun haben.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Oktober 2006)

Du futterst eh nur alles wech  

Von Kalchreuth könnte man aber direkt gemütlich bergab zurückrollen,
oder den kleinen DH beim Felsenkeller mitnehmen 

Herzogenaurach riecht schlecht


----------



## h34d (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 

bin aus Langenzenn. Ist ja nur ein Katzensprung nach Herzogenaurach.
Habt ihr mitlerweile schonmal ne Tour gemacht ?

Fellsenkeller ist schonmal sehr gut 

mfg
h34d


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus, ne leider net. Wäre schon geil wenn mal was zamgehen würde...
Die Woche ist bei mir schlecht und nächste mal schauen wies Wetter ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus -FX-Rider-...und natürlich alle anderen Herzogenaruacher  . Direkt um Herzo gibt es eigentlich nur Birkenbühl. Den Wald hinterm Flugplatz. Eine große Runde bekommt man da net zusammen. Aber immer ein paar nette kleine Stellen gibt es schon  . jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob dir jemand hier shcon was gezeigt hat. Wenn nicht ich biete mich gerne mal an.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## aurachtaler (20. Oktober 2006)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Servus -FX-Rider-...und natürlich alle anderen Herzogenaruacher  . Direkt um Herzo gibt es eigentlich nur Birkenbühl. Den Wald hinterm Flugplatz. Eine große Runde bekommt man da net zusammen.
> Gruß Matthias



Servus,

Du täuscht dich !

Wenn Du mit der Variante Birkenbühl "zufrieden" bist,kannst Du stundenlang in den Wäldern in und um Herzogenaurach fahren.Da gibts *zig* Möglichkeiten,es gibt ja nicht nur Birkenbühl.

Ich dreh da gelegentlich auch meine Runden wenn mir das Wetter zu schlecht fürs Rennrad ist.

Es sei denn Ihr seit richtige Freaks und könnt mit dem Gelände nichts mehr anfangen!Ich persönlich finde unsere Ecke hier sehr angenehm zu fahren.Gut ich bin kein Extrem MTB´ler,mir gehts dann dabei nur meine Einheiten zu fahren.


Gruß, Bernd


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (21. Oktober 2006)

So N'Abend die Herren,

da bin ich ja froh doch noch positives Feedback zu bekommen...
Schaut halt leider recht trübe aus vom Wetter, aber wie habt ihr denn so Zeit... Unter der Woche ginge es bei mir ab halb fünf... Außer Montag...

Am WE halt nach Absprache... Schreibt mir ne PM und dann werden wir ja sehen was zamgeht und wer alles mitfährt... je mehr desto lustiger isses...
Wohne eh oben an der Reha... somit liegt der Wald vor meiner Nase...


Cya...


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Oktober 2006)

wie wärs mit dienstag 5uhr?

wo is mir egal, sollte jedoch mit dem fahrrad zu erreichen sein, da ich aus erlangen komm und kein auto hab.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (23. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

Ich hätte jetzt eher den DO vorgeschlagen... Muss eh noch meine Erkältung auskurrieren... Halt um vier oder fünf irgendwo treffen und dann mal ne Runde fahren... Problematisch wir nur das um 18 Uhr die Sonne scho untergeht... Wird also ein halber Nightride werden... weiß leider net was ihr für ein Equipment habt. Zudem brauchen wir noch einen Tourguide für die Gegend? Hätte da jemand Zeit.... der mal rund um HZA die Hotspots zeigt? tiss79 z.B....?

Cya


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2006)

für die "hotspots" reicht ne halbe stunde, da kann dir der _aurachtaler _wohl weiterhelfen, 
ansonsten - wie gesagt - jeden di und do nightride mit den kollegen von www.zabotrails.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (23. Oktober 2006)

Hm also wenn ich mein Canyon habe (Kallenderwoche 44 = in 2Wochen) werd ich vllt. auch mal mitfahren!

Bin nur abolsuter anfänger! Werd mir daher erst mal (alleine) weng grundkompetenzen erwerben


----------



## tiss79 (23. Oktober 2006)

aurachtaler schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Du täuscht dich !
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich dehne meine Touren auch schon mal hier weiter aus. Aber da ich doch gerne ein wenigstens ein paar technische Stellen mit drin habe, bietet Birkenbühl zumindest ein paar kleine "Schmankerl". Immerhin noch die besten direkt um Herzogenaurach finde. Dass das nicht alles ist, ist mir schon klar. Es bietet nur einfach die schöneren Trails um Herzo. Man kann natürlich das ganze ausweiten, aber ohne groß technische Stellen mit einbauen zu können.

Gruß Matthias

@ h34d: Du kannst dich auch gerne mit dran hängen, wennst dein neues Bike hast. Gerade Grundkompetenzen kann man sich ja auch bei anderen abschauen und ein bisserl was lernen ....


----------



## Hanny (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Ich fahr recht viel in der Gegend und kenn mich auch dementsprechend aus, würd mich freuen wenn mal ne tour zusammen kommt.
Bei mir siehts die woche bloß net gut aus von wegen zeit...
mo oder di könnt ich wieder da sin dann auch ferien 

Gruß Johannes

@ h34d das gelände is absolut anfängergerecht


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

hiermit starte ich den allgemeinen Herzo-Tour Aufruf!!!

Morgen Donnerstag 26.10 so gegen halb fünf oben an der Reha, wo's zum Wald durch die Unterführung geht ist mal Treffpunkt!

Hoffe Tiss79 ist mit von der Partie... Jeder der will ist willkommen...
Ggf. mal ne Funzel mitnehmen... ab 6 wirds finster...

Gebt bitte bescheid wer kommt, bzw. sagt morgen dann no ab, net das wir jemanden zurücklassen, bzw. ewig für nix warten...

Greetz

David


----------



## h34d (25. Oktober 2006)

Bin zwar morgen auch in Herzo hab aber keine Zeit!
Bin beim Addidas Sonderverkauf 


mfg
h34d


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Oktober 2006)

also ich fahr mit wenn ich den weg finde.

falls einer aus erlangen kommt und auch hinfährt möge er sich bitte 
melden.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend!

Juhu, endlich mal ne Zusage... Also Uhrzeit technisch hät ich halb fünf gesagt!
Tiss79 hat sich bei mir leider no net gemeldet, somit fehlt schon mal der Guide... Hoffe das Problem löst sich noch, notfalls wird's ne blanke Erkundungs tour...

Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynr. per PM, falls was schief geht!

Ach ja, wie genau fährst du nach Herzo rein? Du muss dann ggf. komplett durch Herzo durch...

Kannst es Dir ja mal auf map24 anschauen... Treffpunkt ist die Einmündung der Strasse "In der Reuth" auf die "Nordumgehung".
Kurz vor der Nordumgehung geht ein Weg rechts ab, der zu einer Unterführung geht. Dort stehen paar Bänke, des ist der Treffpunkt.


ciao


----------



## tiss79 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hey FX,

komisch das meine Mail noch nicht angekommen ist. Hab dir jetzt nochmal eine PM geschrieben. Ich komme morgen auf jeden Fall mit. Halb fünf, "unterführungsbänke" . Zu deiner Frage....Schoner werde ich keine mitnehmen. Denke ich, ist nicht notwendig. So dolle sind da im Birkenbühl die Stellen auch net  . 

Freu mich auf morgen. Wird sicher lustig. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (26. Oktober 2006)

Morgen miteinand...

an alle Fußkranken in Herzo...
Letzter Aufruf zur Tour heute um halb fünf.
Guide steht bereit um die Gegend von Birkenbühl ein bisschen unsicher zu machen. Hoffe Bombenkrator findet zu uns raus... dann wären wir schon mal drei... bis um halb fünf... wird bestimmt lustig...

Greetz

David


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Oktober 2006)

sry leuts muss leider doch absagen  


muss noch etwas machen...

bye und viel spaß noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (26. Oktober 2006)

N'Abend,

Runde war geil... Matthias hat paar hübsche Strecken ausgesucht.
Schreit definitiv nach Wiederholung... 

HAben bis 16:45 gewartet... hattest ja no kurz durchgeklingelt, hab dich aber leider weggedrückt.

Greetz David


----------



## h34d (26. Oktober 2006)

Schön zu hören das es gute strecken gibt!

Der Fertigungstermin meines Canyons rückt immer näher. Hoffentlich halten die den ein! (Kallenderwoche 44 - Das dürfte nächste woche sein?)

h34d


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Oktober 2006)

so, der grund dafür das ich nicht kommen konnte, war das ich meine gabel einbauen musste.

naja ich wär jetzt schon für eine wiederholung obwohl ich garnet mit bin 

termin müsst ihr machen


----------



## h34d (26. Oktober 2006)

Fahrt ihr den zufällig an der seite der stadt, die Obermichelbach zugewendet ist?

Weil ich muss ja erst mit dem Rad nach Herzogenaurach fahren (sind auch ca. 25 Km)


----------



## Hanny (27. Oktober 2006)

hi

Wär auch für ne wiederholung hab do bloß immer lang schule wie wärs so, mo ab 17:10 oder di wann ihr wollt....vll kann mir ja jemand was neues zeigen was ich direckt im birkenbühl net glaub 

Hanny


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. Oktober 2006)

also mir wär montag recht.


----------



## Hanny (27. Oktober 2006)

ja k dann mo kurz nach 5 an der reha vorher hab ich fahrstunde


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (27. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

sorry Jungs Montag kann ich leider net...
Bin nächste Woche eh stark verplant...

Cya


----------



## Hanny (30. Oktober 2006)

hmm.... sieht wol so aus als ob wir zu 2. sind.
also dann so 10 nach 5 an der reha bzw an der unterführung wenn noch jemand lust hat soll er kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (30. Oktober 2006)

Tach,

bei mir wird es heute auch net klappen...sorry. Ich denke unter der Woche ist grad eh schlecht bei mir.Wird ja durch die Zeitumstellung jetzt noch früher dunkel ...Aber am WE bin ich generell offen für ne Tour

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Hanny (30. Oktober 2006)

gerne bin dieses we blos net da


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. Oktober 2006)

also zu 2 lohnt sich das net find ich


----------



## polyworx (2. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wohne in Münchauarch, trete hin und wieder in die MTB-Pedale und gurke ebenfalls im Birkenbühl/Kosbacher Wald herum.
Als Roockie habe ich dieses Jahr erstmal Kondition gebolzt und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mir von "Profis" einige Techniktricks abschauen könnte.

Allerdings stehe ich voll im Berufsleben und könnte erst ab 18:30 Uhr mitfahren, was wohl z.Zt. nicht sehr sinnvoll ist.
Sollte jedoch eine Runde am Wochenende stattfinden, würde ich mich gerne anhängen.

Roland

PS. Ich werde nicht ständig in das Forum sehen. D.h. für die Terminabsprache bitte eine e-Mail senden  -> [email protected]


----------



## cosmiccarbone (21. November 2006)

Servus!

Ich bin auch aus HTown, wenn also mal was zusammen gehen würde, wäre ich evtl. auch dabei. Unter der Woche gehts z. Zt. wohl nur mit Licht (NightBike), ansonsten Wochenende auch bei Tageslicht.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## suoixon (18. Dezember 2011)

Noch jemand am radeln in Herzo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

